# walls looking shabby in the old rv ?



## mark (Nov 8, 2008)

Just a thought here, but honey and I bought a "fixer-upper" 5th wheel, love it, but the walls were painted over by the previous owner,. yuck!!! so we went to the local dollar store and bought us some self-adhesive contact paper, generally used as shelf liner, but it makes a great wallpaper too. Add some imitation ivy vines and flowers, intertwined with clear christmas lights around the bathroom mirrors and voila ! a masterpiece ! my honey has great flair for interior design, luckily for me :thumbup1:


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Pictures!!


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

the wife and i did a bathroom that way one time, about 25 years ago (young and broke) but it looked pretty good, lot better than before.:thumbup1:


----------



## mark (Nov 8, 2008)

I'd be happy to add a picture, not quite sure how to get it from my computer to the forum though


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Go to User CP, and under "Networking", "Pictures and Albums", create an album - it will walk you through uploading.


----------

